# Critique my 2 year old TB Mare ?



## Leila1 (Sep 6, 2013)

I recently bought this mare sight unseen ( breed to race hence started so early but didn't want to be a race horse) I'm hoping to turn her into a sport horse when she get older, Eventing/showjumping. Some Opinions on her conformation would be very helpful thanks !


----------



## NRW (Feb 26, 2013)

The last two images are thumbnails and too small to judge conformation from, if you could make them larger that would help.  
She looks very cute in the first picture though!


----------



## Leila1 (Sep 6, 2013)

Hopefully this is better


----------



## Cherrij (Jan 30, 2013)

I don't know much about exact things she would need to become and excellent showjumper, but she looks like good horse to me, no creepy faults or anything, the pasterns seem a little long to me, but with careful training shouldnt be a problem.
I would just put off riding and training for jumping, apart from free jumps, for about a year, or even more...


----------



## horseluver250 (Oct 28, 2009)

I don't have anything to say conformation wise, but she is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

This little filly is NICE NICE NICE.Other than a slightly tall wither (very typical of this breed) and a neck that ties in high because of it, I can't find much wrong with this horse. Nicely laid back wither, strong open hip, straight legs, good length of back and strong coupling. She's a bit wasp waisted but I've found that racing conditioned TBs loose this once they stop training most of the time. I really like her and think that if she enjoys it, she can definitely go the eventing route. I'd actually like to see her do a little show jumping. 

However, just as a word of advice, you might think about giving her some time off from riding and let her grow a little more. She's very young and too nice to mess up by pushing her too quickly. What does her pedigree look like?


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

That is a very nice looking horse!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Are you sure she's only 2? _Very_ nice looking, well put together young mare.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Oops, found a typo xD *nicely laid back SHOULDER, not wither  

I, also, am surprised by how mature she looks for a 2 year old, but I'm used to seeing my scrawny little stunted filly so I figured that was just me. Perhaps she's a late two year old.


----------



## towboater (Aug 19, 2013)

She's a beauty!!!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

She looks a lot older than two, and if she is indeed 2, please read up on the benefits and drawbacks of riding a horse so young, and what their joints need if you do want to ride so young. 
She is a very nice looking mare. You want to take care now so she can be sound into her late teens.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

She's beautiful! Pretty well built. Not a horse I'd ever turn down  congrats!


----------



## Leila1 (Sep 6, 2013)

Thanks for all the feedback, Great to know people like her as much as I do ! The Pictures are from when she was 2 but was a few month off turning three, hence why she probably looks older  Even though she is broken in, I have turned her out and wont bring her back till shes 4, Shes such a kind and calm mare that she definitely deserves taking care of


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Well you definitely caught yourself a good one there. Did you buy her straight off of the track?


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Nice horse and looks like she could do most under English Tack sort of jobs. 

However, you need a new farrier. Those hind feet are very low in the heel. Trimmed as they are, they put tremendous stress on her hocks. She needs more heel and less toe behind. The way she is trimmed almost makes her sickle hocked.

Looking at her I expect what WILL limit her in performance are her feet. I suspect very fine, thin walled, Thoroughbred feet that may not hold up to jumping or evening (although the rest of her looks like she could do either). 

Otherwise I like her. She has low hocks and knees. A good shoulder, short back and good coupling placement. Her neck in set on well and she is up hill. Her withers will make saddle fitting a challenge. 

Nice horse.. but I wonder about those feet.


----------

